# JbLearning test prep or Fisdap study tools?



## Emt512 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm taking my paramedic CBT on Tuesday. I feel confident and knowledgable but Im looking for something that I can compare my knowledge to that is similar the the NREMT-P CBT... So far these have been the most talked about test prep tools...
 Any experience with these? 
 Did they help?    
 Are the similar to NREMT?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 9, 2012)

I never used an online test prep and had no issue with the test. A few of my classmates failed their first attempt. They got Jb and passed at like 80 questions the second time around. They said the questions were very similar.


----------



## rtarin (Oct 11, 2012)

JB Learning was great help to me using it side by side with my medical emergencies and trauma book. I actually learned a lot of stuff by taking stuff from the question rationale and adding it to notes that i had handwritten from the book based on what i got on my first attempt. 

I also used national emt training but i did not find it helpful so i focused on the much better JB Learning. I also got several questions right in my final and second attempt that I would've gotten wrong had i not been using it.


----------



## abuan (Oct 12, 2012)

id44.com


----------



## Emt512 (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay here is my two cents ... I prefer jb learning... The questions seems better researched and more logical... I personally feel it's a better product... Fisdap lacks the depth and some of the questions are kind of broad and lack depth.

Also fisdap study tools are an absolute joke... The quizzes are 10-12 questions long and are the same and don't change... Than they have a ton of podcasts that really don't have knowledge and seemed like filler for an empty test...

The testing is the best part... ( I made an 73) and it gives you area to study...strange though the areas I was weak in are the exact opposite on jb learning...

This is my review of the products... Guess we will find out tomorrow if I have retained enough knowledge from the last two years to pass NREMT.


----------



## Emt512 (Oct 16, 2012)

Passed...


----------



## Wheel (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

